

Prototypes for Iphone Apps - pknla

If I need to present my iphone app idea to an investor, is it best to have a prototype of the app or just a formal design on pdf/psd?  or are they the same?  if not, what is the diff?
======
molbioguy
If it's the early stages of talking with an investor, wireframes (psd or
otherwise) are probably the best way to go. Although it's nice to have
something working, unless it's really good you might be tripped up by the
deficiencies of a prototype or alpha version. There are some excellent
resources for wireframes at Smashing Magazine <http://goo.gl/nd0o>

~~~
pknla
thank you!

------
randomanonymous
You mean an Alpha or Beta version? Prototype's generally don't fall into the
software specific region.

~~~
pknla
Alpha Thx

